# Another venting session...



## onelonelymom (Feb 3, 2010)

I went down and put the divorce on hold today...I just can't shake it from my mind that I might have acted on impulse...out of anger and hurt feelings...I still love him...still not sure if I am in love with him...but I still love him...I told him today that I cheated on him about 5 years ago and he admitted that he has slept with this girl who is around all the time...I know this is something we need to sit down and talk about...I am hoping that we might be able to get the "love" back...but not sure on that...I think I just need a few days to think about it...I know I should have done this before...but I really thought I was ready...but I don't think I was...I don't know I just need time...am I crazy...have I lost my mind for thinking this...I know I hurt him...I know he hurt me...but maybe there is a chance we can get past that...how I wish someone would give me the answer that I am looking for...but nobody seems to be able to...I am a little down today...but I do feel lots better since I told him the truth and I know the truth about him and that girl...I guess the only thing I have to go on right now is hope...I think the only thing that needs to be done is think and talk...I feel so confused and like my emotions are going haywire...I feel like I don't know what to do...I am sorry if this is long winded...I guess I just need to get it off my chest...thank you for letting me vent about this...hugs to all of you...


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kudos to you for actually listening to yourself and acting on your thoughts vs. your feelings. I think a lot of people who file (and cheat) believe they pass a "point of no return" and decide to give up and never look back. They justify their actions by only looking at the bad - never the good that obviously was at some point in the in their relationship.


----------



## onelonelymom (Feb 3, 2010)

There was good in our relationship...we just had problems...but doesnt everyone...life is full of mistakes...it is just how we deal with those mistakes...he cheated...I did too...just need to think about what we want...we fell apart...I guess you would say...I just feel in my heart that I need time to think about this...thank you for your reply...hugs...


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

I applaud you because you are actually letting your mind take control in a very emotional time. My stbx-W still sees nothing wrong with her actions even though she cheated. She still behaves in a very vndictive manner and blames me for her current situation. If only she would grow up and be the responsible parent she once was.


----------

